# Monty



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

We had a real scare last night our dog Monty had a fit in the night, he settled down after a few minutes and slept the rest of the night, but mid morning he became very frightened and disorientated so we have taken him to the vet. 

His examination was fine and he is not sure what caused it but is going to do blood tests next week, and has advised us to watch him over next few days. He has been a very healthy dog, now 8 yrs old,and no other problems running up to this, I know the implications of this but wondered has anybody else's dog experienced this and it just settled down?

Lesley


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lesley...hope he's feeling better. We've had 2 dogs called Monty so your post caught my eye.

I don't know anything about this but I'm pretty certain there was a similar case not all that long ago on the forum.

G

Can't find it on MHF index but I wonder if this site would help:

Online Vet

G


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

Our little terrier used to suffer from occasional epileptic fits at night,,, it was as though she got into a particularly deep sleep and something short-circuited in her brain.

The fit would last about half a minute with all her muscles in spasm and then she would come out of it and be very disoriented for a few minutes and dash around like a crazy thing,,, sometimes she would wet herself. We held her during the fits to stop her harming herself and we talked to her quietly until she came to.

When we first got her from the animal shelter we were told about the fits and decided to give her as good a life as possible. The shelter subsidized her medication but unfortunately the drugs eventually caused her to develop problems which led to us having her put to sleep before she suffered too much.

The drugs did help a lot with her condition but we tried to keep the doses low to avoid the long-term risks.

We never regretted the time we had with Flossie and were glad to give her the best life possible,,,,,, even though cut short. She was a happy dog

Your dog might not have the same problems and they might be easily treatable or he might grow out of it.

Whatever,,,,,,,,,, Our thoughts are with you


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for replies, Monty has had another fit about a half hour ago the vet cannot do anything but we can call him if they last longer than 20 mins! his lasted about a minute, we will sleep near him tonight but very worried

Lesley.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear of Montys illness, do hope he recovers soon.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lesley

Sorry to hear Monty isn't to good. Our Ted had a few little fits that didn't last long at one point in his life. Never found out what was the cause of them but he was fine after having them. Try to keep Monty quiet for a few days no rushing about with his ball. Hope he is ok


Jacquie


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya I am really sorry to hear you are going through this, it must be really worrying I know how I would feel, yes there was a thread recently it was on this link
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-50988-0.html

I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi lesley
sorry to hear about monty, his problem takes me back 3 years
with our retriever cassie. she started having fits just after turning 10,
they became more frequent. after a visit to the vets and bloodtest
results, the vet recommended that she should go on permanent medication (EPIPHEN), 3 pills a day. and for 3 years she never had another fit. sadly we lost cassie a few weeks ago,mainly due to
old age (14), and really bad arthritus, but we had the pleasure of cassie
for an extra 3 years. we have another g/retiever Zac ,and like us he misses her company, but we couldnt see her suffer any more.

tomnjune


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Monty's fits increased during Saturday so we had to take him into the vets for IV medication,he has been there over the weekend.
They have taken a blood sugar and found it to be very low so he has also had glucose IV. 

We still do not have a diagnosis but a pancreatic tumour has been mentioned,they are taking more bloods today. we should be able to fetch him home today as they have stabilized the fits.

We are preparing ourselves for a difficult time, Monty is well known through the rallies so this is why I have posted, and it helps our feeling of helplessness.

Lesley


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

Sorry to hear of Monty's plight, hope all goes well.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hope all is well - makes my stomach clench just to think about it


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Montys fits, I hope they stop and he is okay

our Rusty started having fits, they only lasted a few seconds then he would stand up with a glazed look, then trot of as if nothing happened

he is about 17 now, I must say that he hasn't had one for more than 6 months, so I hope Montys stop like his did

best wishes

Anne


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Our dearest dog Monty has been put to sleep,it was confirmed that he had cancer of the pancreas,his condition deteriated so fast on Saturday that I knew it was the right decision, his prognosis was very poor.

We are so sad and shocked by the rapid onset of his illness and now have the painful realisation that he has gone. I think what has made it more difficult is he was only 8 years old. Thank you for the messages posted they were greatly appreciated.

Lesley


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Oh Lesley...what a sad outcome. Thank you for letting us know.

Take some comfort in the fact that he was diagnosed quickly and you took the brave decision before he suffered.

G


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw Lesley am truly sorry - very bizarrely my friends 12 month old Westie collapsed on Thursday and died on Friday night from exact same thing- apparently its onset is very quick in doggies. Have been very upset all weekend as well and he wasn't even my dog.

RIP Dylan and Monty.

Greenie


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*monty*

Hi lesley and alan. our sincerest condolenses take care mick & val


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Monty, at least he didnt suffer and it may not seem like it now but you did the right thing by him

Im also sorry to hear about Dylan they will both be enjoying themselves at the Rainbow Bridge

RIP Monty & Dylan

Anne


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

so sorry about Monty. hugs to you and to Dylan's owners too. 
-H


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Monty. I'm glad that you were able to make that ultimate decision to prevent him from suffering further as I'm sure it was a very difficult one to make.
Run free at the bridge Monty.
Lesley


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank you

Lesley and Alan


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Lesley & Alan,

So sorry to hear of your loss of Monty, our thoughts are with you both.

Kind regards

Catherine & Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

The Last Battle

If it should be that I grow frail and weak and pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then will you do what must be done, for this -- the last battle -- can't be won.
You will be sad I understand, but don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest, your love and friendship must stand the test.
We have had so many happy years, you wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please, let me go. Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me till the end. And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see. I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me. Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved. Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide this thing to do;
We've been so close -- we two -- these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 

God bless Monty run free at the bridge xx


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

> The Last Battle
> 
> If it should be that I grow frail and weak and pain should keep me from my sleep,
> Then will you do what must be done, for this -- the last battle -- can't be won.
> ...


Jacquie that is a beautiful poem, i couldn't read it out loud to Rich the tears were flowing , thinking of little Gypsy.

Leslie and Alan our thoughts are with you both ,you will have some lovely memories to hold on to. Run free Monty at Rainbow Bridge 
Lin


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Take comfort from the fact that you were able to do the right thing by him.

Run free at the Bridge Monty

Sue


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sad for you. You did the right thing for Monty.

Take Care.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and once again reading these posts tears are streaming down my face, but take comfort from the fact that Monty had a good home and was truly loved.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

So,so sorry to hear about Monty.
Remember him as the happy chap he was,
best wishes
Kelvyn & Cat


----------

